
Show HN: The Complete Holiday Sticker Bundle for iMessage (Christmas and New Year) - Michie
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app-bundle/id1187039893?mt=8
======
LordWinstanley
"holiday"?

Do you mean "christmas"?

~~~
Michie
Hi LordWinstanley, Christmas and New Year Holiday. There is a parenthesis
after my title specifying the holidays included.

